# So I Just Tried Some Boxing For The First Time Today...



## Cyriacus (Aug 17, 2011)

And all i can say is, ill be going back on Friday.

I always knew Boxing was a Good Style, and that its Focus on Angles and Movement were Effective, and that id churned out some Tough Bastards.
But i still have to say that i severely underestimated it.
Im more than pleased with what i found, and am pleased to call myself a now-active Boxing Practitioner.

The way the Stances work, as well as the Techniques are excellent not only for themselves, but also because i can easily Blend it with my Taekwon-Do.
Due to the fact that there are no Characteristics shared (We do alot of Punching where i train ITF, but its Different Punching in different Stances) i can keep both seperate, whilst making them both Work Together at the same time.

Well anyway, im not sure what else to say.
I can appreciate you Noble Pugilists more, now 
Perhaps with a few Sparring Nights and a bit more Training, i can at least slip Myself into that Category 
                                       :cheers:


----------



## Buka (Aug 17, 2011)

Good for you, brother. Boxing will only help your overall Martial game. I wish you all the best.
Here's a fun quote from Tex Cobb, "If you screw up in tennis, it's 15-love. If you screw up in boxing, it's your ***."

Have fun and keep you hands up.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 17, 2011)

Buka said:


> Good for you, brother. Boxing will only help your overall Martial game. I wish you all the best.
> Here's a fun quote from Tex Cobb, "If you screw up in tennis, it's 15-love. If you screw up in boxing, it's your ***."
> 
> Have fun and keep you hands up.


Hehe - If by my ***, you mean my poor precious Teeth, then yes


----------



## Jenna (Aug 17, 2011)

Crack out the jump rope!  Once you start, you will be quickly hooked.  Very best of good luck with your training!


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 17, 2011)

Jenna said:


> Crack out the jump rope!  Once you start, you will be quickly hooked.  Very best of good luck with your training!


Much Obliged :s455:


----------



## ATACX GYM (Aug 18, 2011)

Chin down,elbow in close to the body,learn the incredible value of body punching (via experience and observation) and the love of the jab. This has THE BEST impact on TKD man...especially if you compete in tourneys that allow a variety of punches. Man you have A GIGANTIC advantage on the average taekwondoin. I know. I've been boxing for decades now. I assure you a kick-jab ripping body hook,liver shot,body hook,head kick combo is LETHAL...and the head movement is gorgeous for avoiding kicks.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 18, 2011)

ATACX GYM said:


> Chin down,elbow in close to the body,learn the incredible value of body punching (via experience and observation) and the love of the jab. This has THE BEST impact on TKD man...especially if you compete in tourneys that allow a variety of punches. Man you have A GIGANTIC advantage on the average taekwondoin. I know. I've been boxing for decades now. I assure you a kick-jab ripping body hook,liver shot,body hook,head kick combo is LETHAL...and the head movement is gorgeous for avoiding kicks.


I can imagine - What little bobbing and weaving ive done so far would easily be applicable both ways. And based on how the other more experienced Practitioners work, whenever i get to that level, i can see it being quite Deadly.
:s547: And yes, im experimenting with weird but fitting emoticons.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 19, 2011)

Full Contact Boxing Sparring = ****ing Awesome


----------



## Jenna (Aug 19, 2011)

It is nice to hear enthusiasm like this!  I am wondering if the stances are comparable boxing and your TKD?  I believe TKD has a fairly "sideways" stance to minimise target area? Do you find you are having to turn a little more in your boxing to facilitate power at both fists or are things similar enough between the two arts?


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 19, 2011)

Jenna said:


> It is nice to hear enthusiasm like this!  I am wondering if the stances are comparable boxing and your TKD?  I believe TKD has a fairly "sideways" stance to minimise target area? Do you find you are having to turn a little more in your boxing to facilitate power at both fists or are things similar enough between the two arts?


Well, the biggest difference is that the TKD Stances keep the back foot flat, and turned 35 degrees to the side. Which is great for Neutral Kicking, and Defensive Punching - But with Boxing, im finding that its more having a Stronger, Forward Stance and trusting in your Hands to minimise the Striking Area.
When i generate Power, i tend to turn my collarbone i bit (Wow, i make it sound like ive been doing this for ages ), since i more or less learnt the hard way that rotating your hips is a terrible idea, unless its for a singular, safe blow. But unlike TKD Punches, you put your Shoulders into it more. And as such, i find myself having to turn them more than im used to.


----------



## ATACX GYM (Aug 20, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> Well, the biggest difference is that the TKD Stances keep the back foot flat, and turned 35 degrees to the side. Which is great for Neutral Kicking, and Defensive Punching - But with Boxing, im finding that its more having a Stronger, Forward Stance and trusting in your Hands to minimise the Striking Area.
> When i generate Power, i tend to turn my collarbone i bit (Wow, i make it sound like ive been doing this for ages ), since i more or less learnt the hard way that rotating your hips is a terrible idea, unless its for a singular, safe blow. But unlike TKD Punches, you put your Shoulders into it more. And as such, i find myself having to turn them more than im used to.



Use a hybrid stance (I do) that keeps your upper body narrow and flat like the TKD stance but change your feet so that they're pointing forward almost in a sprinter's stance. You won't be available for leg kicks or running into anybody's linear body kicks when you close to throw hands. The problem with the rotating shoulders will go away as you learn to be less telegraphic...I throw hooks and uppercuts all the time. I have a cold lead left hand hook head-hook body combo that I lifted from Roy Jones Jr. when he fought Trinidad that I worked into a lead sidekick-hook head hook body-sweep kick or spin kick to leg/back/spinning scissor leg takedwon (real shocker and makes it really easy to secure your opponent's back when you nail them).

When you learn the pivot and the "Cuban Angle" punches? Amazing options to your TKD arsenal opens up.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 20, 2011)

ATACX GYM said:


> Use a hybrid stance (I do) that keeps your upper body narrow and flat like the TKD stance but change your feet so that they're pointing forward almost in a sprinter's stance. You won't be available for leg kicks or running into anybody's linear body kicks when you close to throw hands. The problem with the rotating shoulders will go away as you learn to be less telegraphic...I throw hooks and uppercuts all the time. I have a cold lead left hand hook head-hook body combo that I lifted from Roy Jones Jr. when he fought Trinidad that I worked into a lead sidekick-hook head hook body-sweep kick or spin kick to leg/back/spinning scissor leg takedwon (real shocker and makes it really easy to secure your opponent's back when you nail them).
> 
> When you learn the pivot and the "Cuban Angle" punches? Amazing options to your TKD arsenal opens up.


Funny thing - It was just Today i was thinking of something similar, about a Hybrid Stance.

I know Shoulders and the like will fix with time - The more Experienced Boxers only do it when theyre either Feinting, or breaking someones Guard down during long Combinations.

Speaking of Combinations; Right Leg Back, Front Stance > Light Feint (As in, dont turn the body into it), Front Leg Round Kick to close Distance > Right Hook to the Ribs > Left Straight to the Sternum > Right Uppercut to the Spleen > Left Jab whilst Stepping Back (So the feet are together) > Reverse Back Kick (To the Sternum) / Sliding Side Kick (As a Pushback) / Front Thrust Kick (Solar Plexus) / Spin Hook Kick (Assuming you did in fact get the Spleen) / Inner Crescent Kick (Ribs).

Just an idea, but its a Start.
...

*Goes to find a Video of Roy Jones Jr fighting Trinidad*
*Finds one*
*Is now busy*


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 1, 2011)

ATACX GYM said:


> Use a hybrid stance (I do) that keeps your upper body narrow and flat like the TKD stance but change your feet so that they're pointing forward almost in a sprinter's stance. You won't be available for leg kicks or running into anybody's linear body kicks when you close to throw hands. The problem with the rotating shoulders will go away as you learn to be less telegraphic...I throw hooks and uppercuts all the time. I have a cold lead left hand hook head-hook body combo that I lifted from Roy Jones Jr. when he fought Trinidad that I worked into a lead sidekick-hook head hook body-sweep kick or spin kick to leg/back/spinning scissor leg takedwon (real shocker and makes it really easy to secure your opponent's back when you nail them).
> 
> When you learn the pivot and the "Cuban Angle" punches? Amazing options to your TKD arsenal opens up.



I imagine the Hand Positioning isnt exactly the same, but that Stance is Devestatingly Efficient when Blending the Two Applications together.
Thanks, for Sharing your Knowledge!


----------



## Guvnor (Sep 1, 2011)

Very pleased see boxing is still being discussed on this forum.  I don't care what anyone says but boxing provides some of the best training on striking and fitness around. The fitness component is also very valuable.  Thank you all for sharing your knowledge, very interesting.


----------



## robb805 (Sep 23, 2011)

I like boxing a lot more than I thought I would. We do a pretty good amount of it in my MMA class. Good stuff, lots of timing and working the little details. Definitely not just standing there and punching the other guy.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 23, 2011)

robb805 said:


> I like boxing a lot more than I thought I would. We do a pretty good amount of it in my MMA class. Good stuff, lots of timing and working the little details. Definitely not just standing there and punching the other guy.


...Unless you give someone a good Slam to the Head. At which point, assuming you hit Hard Enough, you might be able to dig in


----------

